# Why is @secret watcher so mad all the time?



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher use your words


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

I appreciate the stickers @secret watcher gives me, even if I don't always understand them.


----------



## R00T (Oct 28, 2021)

you can't just bring your ableist shit in here and attack kiwis suffering from aphasia you bigot.  reaction stickers are just an alternative communication method.


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 28, 2021)

Lol calm down


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Oct 28, 2021)

Go back to reddit you absolute niggerfaggot.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 28, 2021)

Imma put my knee on your neck.


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 28, 2021)

Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.

On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.

But then you have those who get those negrates and are desperate in wanting someone to come at them with a rebuttal to their viewpoints or whatnot. But they grow increasingly dissatisfied with the idea that LOL IT'S JUST STICKERS. Well obviously, the person using those ratings rated the person's response with the sticker, the sticker being the thing that represents their beliefs on a situation. The person rated with that sticker wants to hear more from that person beyond the sticker shitposting to see if their arguments have weight. So if you don't give any sort of rebuttal and just leave it at a sticker, the person becomes increasingly angry at you or whatnot, irrationally. This is what led to that utterly hilarious thread with @crocodilian sperging out about @snailslime and @zedkissed60. After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Leader.

There's an interesting grasp of psychology to it all. To the way we use the internet, the way we communicate, interactions, and whatnot. How the stickers are so specific in their purpose in response to other people's posts. How one can become obsessed with people's opinions and perspectives and what they meant by just one sticker. They are quite an interesting weapon.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Oct 28, 2021)

This thread again?


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Oct 28, 2021)

I wish I had a cringe sticker.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 28, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> I wish I had a cringe sticker.


It's called the autistic sticker because autistic people tend to be cringe sometimes.

Edit: found the cringer it's @Thomas Highway


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 28, 2021)

You usually get negative stickers from @secret watcher when you decide to post shit instead of shitposting.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 28, 2021)

Maybe someone misgendered them once and they never got over it.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 28, 2021)

There needs to be a @secret watcher @snailslime board just for these threads


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 28, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> You usually get negative stickers from @secret watcher when you decide to post shit instead of shitposting.


you're not a real shitposter unless you get negative ratings


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

People just need to not get upset over stickers and/or take it to DM or profile.


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 28, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> People just need to not get upset over stickers and/or take it to DM or profile.


Well @GeorgeFloyd is a little bitch who disabled posting on his profile


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 28, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> You usually get negative stickers from @secret watcher when you decide to post shit instead of shitposting.


Yep. If anybody knows the difference between shitposting and shit posting, it's @secret watcher.


Gone Ham said:


> Well @GeorgeFloyd is a little bitch who disabled posting on his profile


lol gay


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Well @GeorgeFloyd is a little bitch who disabled posting on his profile



Shameful.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Oct 28, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> It's called the autistic sticker because autistic people tend to be cringe sometimes.
> 
> Edit: found the cringer it's @Thomas Highway


Touché but secret watcher seems to want a dedicated cringe sticker. The man only has a handful of stickers to express himself with.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 28, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Well @GeorgeFloyd is a little bitch who disabled posting on his profile


He gets upset over little pictures. Imagine what words would do to his well-being.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher use your words


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

Only cowards want to hide their profiles.

Regardless of the boasting.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Only cowards want to hide their profiles.
> 
> Regardless of the boasting.


But secret watcher has a hidden profile


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> But secret watcher has a hidden profile


Fake news.

Edit: In fact, I looked and my comment about finding his identity and forcing him to eat my cannabutter fudge remains.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Oct 28, 2021)

You care too much. Secret Watcher just passively consumes the products of this forum and evaluates them accordingly. I don't know what you're doing to make him respond in a way which you see as "angry".


----------



## beautiful person (Oct 28, 2021)

Acknowledging the stickers is gay


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher is about holding those in power accountable.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 28, 2021)

@GeorgeFloyd tardrages on my profile but then hides his own profile


----------



## Mal0 (Oct 28, 2021)

I lowkey admire the level of skill @secret watcher has to piss people off. Faster to react than a speeding bullet, more autistic than a speedrunning convention, and able to place stickers with a single click.  

Almost like an retarded Superman.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

PLEASE DO NOT NEG-RATE @GeorgeFloyd.







NO, no, NO...!


----------



## Grub (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher watches in secret and judges all. It's like trying to hate a force of nature. Just take the stickers given and know they're always watching...secretly.


----------



## snailslime (Oct 28, 2021)

ATTENTION USERS: please do not rate @GeorgeFloyd 's posts dumb or autistic. thank you.​


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher  is the canary in the retard mine, they alert us to dangerously high levels of retardation.


----------



## MadStan (Oct 28, 2021)

I think it is really unfair to call out @secret watcher for what he does.

He had a troubled childhood and what his parents did to him was truly, shocking.  For instance, his mother would make him sit down and watch "Three's company", and "Benson" back to back while his father - in front of the poor kid - would display his fetish for picking lint out from his bellybutton.

Sure; today we see an angry man acting out, but really, deep down, we see an innocent child, yearning for help, and on here screaming for attention.


----------



## snailslime (Oct 28, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> I think it is really unfair to call out @secret watcher for what he does.
> 
> He had a troubled childhood and what his parents did to him was truly, shocking.  For instance, his mother would make him sit down and watch "Three's company", and "Benson" back to back while his father - in front of the poor kid - would display his fetish for picking lint out from his bellybutton.
> 
> Sure; today we see an angry man acting out, but really, deep down, we see an innocent child, yearning for help, and on here screaming for attention.


i use stickers instead of alcohol to forget my daddy issues,  thank you very much


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 28, 2021)

@GeorgeFloyd 
Are you filled with impotent rage @secret watcher  for not having posts you can revenge rate? Is this why you got mad enough to make this thread?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> @GeorgeFloyd
> Are you filled with impotent rage @secret watcher  for not having posts you can revenge rate? Is this why you got mad enough to make this thread?


Does that make you upset? Gonna cry baby?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Does that make you upset


Nope


GeorgeFloyd said:


> Gonna cry baby?


Nah, but since you're clearly upset about @secret watcher  lets explore those feelings my guy. 

Do they remind you of your dad who left to get smokes and never returned?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Does that make you upset? Gonna cry baby?



Go to bed.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Nope
> 
> Nah, but since you're clearly upset about @secret watcher  lets explore those feelings my guy.
> 
> Do they remind you of your dad who left to get smokes and never returned?


You're clearly upset by your reaction. Wanna talk about it?


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 28, 2021)

a sticker is worth a thousand words


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher use your words


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> You're clearly upset by your reaction.


This you?


If you're still mad we can talk about it. Feeling is healing.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 29, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> This you?
> View attachment 2668607
> If you're still mad we can talk about it. Feeling is healing.


Sorry I ruined your night hope it gets better, it's just a sticker don't be so upset.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 29, 2021)

I like all the stickers I get. They're a fun feature and it's fun to see how the farm reacts to good and bad posts. You know it's a fucking gem of a post when it gets every single sticker.


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 29, 2021)

@GeorgeFloyd is fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 29, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> @GeorgeFloyd is fat and I would not have sex with them.



@snailslime You mean you WOULD have sex with him?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 29, 2021)

Plasmapheresis said:


> a sticker is worth a thousand words


And deez nuts are worth a thousand stickers


----------



## snailslime (Oct 29, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> View attachment 2668640
> @snailslime You mean you WOULD have sex with him?


i thought that said secret watcher oops


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 29, 2021)

snailslime said:


> i thought that said secret watcher oops


No worries.
Freudian slips can happen to the best.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 29, 2021)

The fucking dude doesn't even post 
How can you be this mad


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 29, 2021)

It's a secret.

_Shhhh..._


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 29, 2021)

@secret watcher just downvoted your comment.

FAQ
*What does this mean?*
The amount of stickers (points) on your comment and KiwiFarms account has decreased by one.

*Why did @secret watcher  do this?*
There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be unworthy of positive or neutral karma. These include, but are not limited to:

Rudeness towards other Kiwis,
Spreading incorrect information,
Faggotry.
*Am I banned from the KiwiFarms?*
No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise you will be downvoted further until you make a thread to cry about it and it can only get worse from there.

*I don't believe my comment deserved a downvote. Can you un-downvote it?*
Lol calm down

*How can I prevent this from happening in the future?*
Accept the negrate and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on KiwiFarms. @secret watcher  will continue to issue downvotes until you improve your conduct. Remember: KiwiFarms is privilege, not a right.


----------



## RadioactiveMonkeyMan (Oct 29, 2021)

@secret watcher is a damn saint, and you're not really part of the farm until you get a sticker from 'em.  Cherish it, don't be hating because you posted some dumb shit.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 29, 2021)

RadioactiveMonkeyMan said:


> @secret watcher is a damn saint, and you're not really part of the farm until you get a sticker from 'em.  Cherish it, don't be hating because you posted some dumb shit.


"Aw, nigga don't hate 'im 'cause he's beautiful, nigga. Maybe if you got rid of that old yee yee ass post you got you'd get some bitches on your dick. Oh, better yet, maybe @snailslime'll call your _dog_-ass if she ever stop upvoting with that @secret watcher she upvoting with.

_*♪NIGGA♪*_"


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 29, 2021)

In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.

Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.

In fact, I bet you dont even call yourself one, do you? You’re ashamed aren't you? What would mommy and daddy say if they found out? What about your friends, your popularity? No, a newfaggot like you would never feel pride in their interactions with this community. Would never proudly wear their K-Farmer shirts in public. I have 4 official and 1 counterfeit, but thats besides the point because a newfaggot like you would never own a single one let alone wear it outside of the safety of their bedroom!

Fuck off newfaggot, fuck off all of you newfaggots. You sicken me.

Go do a kickflip into traffic.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 29, 2021)

the @secret watcher is coming from inside the thread!


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

He's either Hulk Hogan's mom, or Hulk Hogan himself.


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 29, 2021)

Lurker said:


> the @secret watcher is coming from inside the thread!


Maybe the real @secret watcher is the friends we made along the way.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> He's either Hulk Hogan's mom, or Hulk Hogan himself.


Secret watcher's trying to cover xe/xhe tracks. It's definitely connected to Hollywood Jews.


----------



## args (Oct 29, 2021)

Can you even consider yourself a Kiwi if you haven't received a negrate from @secret watcher ?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Oct 29, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> There needs to be a @secret watcher @snailslime board just for these threads


We've come full circle, it seems.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

@secret watcher use your words


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Secret watcher's trying to cover xe/xhe tracks. It's definitely connected to Hollywood Jews.


secret watcher is a secret because the watcher doesn't want to come out of the closet.


----------



## byuu (Oct 29, 2021)

Can no one stop him?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

byuu said:


> View attachment 2669384
> Can no one stop him?


A job application might.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 29, 2021)

God bless the sticker squad

@snailslime and @secret watcher


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 29, 2021)

Semper Fi to all triggered stickered Kiwis


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Oct 29, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> God bless the sticker squad
> 
> @snailslime and @secret watcher


And @zedkissed60 (RIP  )


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Nov 11, 2021)

secret watcher gave me a puzzle piece and instead of getting mad about it like a fag i accepted the gift that he bestowed upon me and wore it like a badge of honor


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Jan 1, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> There needs to be a @secret watcher @snailslime board just for these threads


yes for secret watcher but no for snailslime , snailslime is just the shittier version of secret watcher


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 1, 2022)

@secret watcher supports diversity. Sometimes he gives me semper fidelis, sometimes he gives me a top hat. It's the "luck of the draw".


----------



## glib (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone who can just sit there and read, giving stickers as responses without saying anything has amazing amounts of willpower. Good shit bro.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm convinced it's a shared account or changed ownership in the past year


----------

